# is it worth getting this system?



## kyrieleandra (Mar 28, 2004)

HI, I own Direct TV which I am enjoying alot even with the loss of signal. I have been debating getting satellite radio as we live out in the sticks and can't get much on the radio. I miss Boston's radio stations. Anyways. It has been off putting the cost for everything. I would prefer to get a bundle that allows me to use it in the car and the house. I hate that I can buy the unit and then need to get this adaptor or that adaptor. It seems like there are all these hidden costs and that they don't sell a simple plug and play unit. I have a cd player in the car and need an adaptor for that. Then I need to buy the unit. is there anything else I need? Does the FM adaptor get it's power from the socket in the car where cell phones get plugged in? Like I said; it seems compelling especially being able to get FOX news in the car. Plus I guess there is a conservative station though I don't know how good that is. 
What do you like about it? I have varying musical tastes. I like alternative be it eighties, nineties, and today's music. I had a station 92.5 out of Boston which played lots of new things like Dave Mathews, Jewel, Rusted Root, etc. Are there stations which have that genre? My husband drives to work 2 days a week for an hour and a half and he doesn't know if it is worth it. I use live365 to hear internet radio at home. 
Sorry to be so long winded. I haven't seen much of a thread compared to the 
satellite dish threads and I want to make a good decision.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There are two XM plug and play units on the market, both manufactured by Delphi. The SkyFi and the Roady 2. The SkyFi is the original versatile XM receiver. It can be taken from car to car with vehicle adaptor kits and to home with the home kit or boombox and with the boombox it can go anywhere. I don't see where you think there are hidden costs. For the SkyFi the receiver is $95, home kits and vehicle kits are $65 each, the vehicle kit comes with a tape adaptor, the modulator is a separate purchase though. In the case of the Roady 2, it is $130 and is a complete package for the car and it has a built in FM modulator and a lot of retailers off free home kits.

Also check out online retailers such as myradiostore.com and xmfanstore.com, both offer complete systems at discounted prices.

As for programming, I love it! I’m a metal head and really only listen to 3 or 4 out of the 120 stations but in my opinion the programming in the rock genre is top notch when it comes to metal, alt and classic rock. If you go to xmradio.com on the left side of the site there is a run down of the different channel neighborhoods, click on a neighborhood and there’s a short synopsis of each channel, and all channels have their own page with a more in-depth description and a section called What You’ll Hear which lists artists and songs that are featured on that channel. Good Luck!


----------

